# Sandbox Smart



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi folks,

Has anybody got one of these, and if so any thoughts?

I know that @DavecUK was/is going to review it, but not sure where that is at the moment. I'm not at all sure that I want to get into roasting. Possibly, if one can produce coffees that are 'as good as you buy'. From what I've read, that appears to be difficult on the cheaper end of the equipment spectrum, but I'd be interested in hearing peoples thoughts. The Smart, on paper, seems to allow users to control roasting profile. which I would imagine is a good thing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's almost finished, just writing the conclusion and final checks.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Great, looking forward to it.


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

I've got one. Find it very easy to use and am happy with the results.

dave has also shared with me a couple of his roasts profiles via the app and they were great!


----------

